# Texas any body?



## sheawhittet (Oct 11, 2009)

Greeting from just north of ya!1 I am from Oklahoma. I dont know how to post pics on the posts but I would like to know myself so I can show Misty off..lol


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey, welcome to the forum 

To post pictures on a thread, instead of doing a quick reply, press go advanced and you can add attachments from your computer. Alternately, if your photos are on a website you can copy and paste them or add a link to them.


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks! I love OK. My brother lives there.  
& thanks for tellin me how to post them Gidji. I want to show off my boy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy from another Texan!! I'm a long way from you though, I am in the northeast corner of the panhandle. It's always good to see more Texans on here.  

*ssshhh* We have to keep those okies outnumbered. LOL Just kidding. ;p


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2010)

Lol nice. Where in the Panhandle?


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey there.  I am from Texas.

Dallas/Forthworth


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

A little tiny town in the northeast corner. I was in Amarillo for 8 years but just moved back.


----------



## Katafran (Dec 20, 2009)

Howdy from Lubbock! Welcome to the forum! Please, do show off your baby!


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2010)

Its nice to meet horse ppl from Texas that aren't justat my barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2010)

If the pic shows up then I did it right....hopefully....This is my Boy.


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2010)

yea it didnt happen. Im computer handicapped just so you guys know...Just Kidding! I fixed it. That's my little man, Red Don. )))))))))


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2010)

EventersBabe said:


> Hey there.  I am from Texas.
> 
> Dallas/Forthworth


Where in the Dallas/FtWt area?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is quite a looker. I love how unique his facial markings are.


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2010)

smrobs said:


> He is quite a looker. I love how unique his facial markings are.


Thanks. We aren't sure what all he is. He was a rescue. His mark makes me think he's part paint, but I know for sure he's qh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

